# Working Cocker Spaniel- Trimming/Clipping



## SammyDingle (16 February 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone clip their working cockers? He is growing a fair amount of feather and is starting to look a little scruffy!

He spends a lot of time outdoor in all weathers so I am cautious of that.


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 February 2015)

If he has a reasonably good coat I find that working cockers are better hanstripped to keep their coats better. 

Is he neutered?


----------



## minimex2 (16 February 2015)

Ours has just finished the winter shooting season.  Whilst he was working we kept all the hair on to protect him.  Once finished i sort of did a blanket clip.  No 3 on top, No 2 on chest with belly and legs off.  Mainly to give him a good once over to check any cuts and grazes were healing ok (couldnt really see with all hair on).  He's so much more comfortably and looks a good stocky  / healthy dog whereas with all the thick hair looked over weight and scruffy. But he lives indoors, If really cold or raining will put a coat on him, but think thats more for our benefit than his as he's really hardy.


----------



## SammyDingle (16 February 2015)

Puccinponi-  He has a very fine coat but long. His feathers and skirtr are a good couple of inches now.  He isn't neutered. 

Minimex2- I was thinking of leaving coat on to protect him. Although he isn't a working dog he is out on the farm most of the time and gets himself into all sorts of situations, so worried about taking too much off.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 February 2015)

SammyDingle said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. 

&#8230;&#8230;... I was thinking of leaving coat on to protect him. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

It isn't generally the length of a dog's coat which keeps it warm,  but the density.  Cockers don't tend to have the densest of coats either!  

I always clip out my Cockers ears at the start of the shooting season,  and where ever their coats may be long,  or just as soon as they've picked up a burr,  it becomes a matted knot in no time.  I do mine with scissors,  but they don't seem too like it much,  and wriggle.  By the time that the haircut is finished,  the air is generally blue! 

Alec.


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 February 2015)

If his coat is fine but long, I'd handstrip it out in the spring and trim the feathers back to whatever length you want.  But if you clip it , it's likely that it will grow back thicker and fluffy, which isn't as good for protection against the weather as it'll act more like a sponge.  However if he's not neutered the coat has a better change of recover from clipping.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 February 2015)

PucciNPoni said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. .  However if he's not neutered the coat has a better change of recover from clipping.
		
Click to expand...

Is that correct?  Serious question.  Does castrating a dog affect its coat,  or the growth of it?

Alec.

Ets,  and thinking about it,  if a dog's hormonal balance is disturbed,  I suppose that it could have an effect!  Never really thought about it!


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Is that correct?  Serious question.  Does castrating a dog affect its coat,  or the growth of it?

Alec.

Ets,  and thinking about it,  if a dog's hormonal balance is disturbed,  I suppose that it could have an effect!  Never really thought about it! 

Click to expand...

Yep, sure is!  However many working cockers aren't as badly affected as show type cockers.  But lots of spaniels and setters will get a coat funk post neutering.  Terriers as well.  So for that reason I often wont find my self handstripping those  - but it doesn't happen immediately.  It may happen about a year or so after neutering.  

But many dogs have good genes and it doesn't seem to go as soft/curly/thick as others.  Genetics will often have a part to play on this.


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2015)

On the neutered point - we have our bitches spayed and the labs end up with sort of pelts round their necks. Unspayed bitches don't seem to get this. (Still would rather a poorer coat and no seasons though).


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 February 2015)

Clodagh said:



			On the neutered point - we have our bitches spayed and the labs end up with sort of pelts round their necks. Unspayed bitches don't seem to get this. (Still would rather a poorer coat and no seasons though).
		
Click to expand...

I agree!  I always tell grooming clients to not allow coat change to be the deal breaker if they're going to spay or neuter, but do advise them that coat changes often do happen.


----------



## SammyDingle (16 February 2015)

Makes really interesting reading in terms of neutering and the change in coat. He had the most stunning silky smooth coat but he's just starting to look untidy, think I will set to him with the scissors!


----------



## lizness (16 February 2015)

I have this dilemma. Winston my cocker goes to my OH's farm every day and his belly is horrid! It is going to have to be clipped along with legs I think. I have done this before and he looks ridiculous! It all comes off as soon as it gets a bit warmer say maybe April/May time but he is a soft thing and sulks on walks if he is cold (read going as slow as possible when running with the quad bike.) He jumped into a water trough today on his run but looked at me like I was beatig him when I washed his feet off. I usually clip as late as possible in the summer. He has an equifleece poloneck with front legs which is quite useful but it gets filthy instead, I do however use it when we had snow as the snow balls up on his legs/belly/between his legs he gets uncomfortable with this and it takes ages to defrost and the snow isn't usually white!


----------



## SammyDingle (16 February 2015)

I had problems with the snow and balling on him too. I am a softy though and melted it with my own hand (i must be mental!)

He is constantly filthy and doesnt clean himself up too good. The springer is much easier, just clip her out fully and she looks great.


----------



## SammyDingle (16 February 2015)




----------



## druid (17 February 2015)

During the season I scissor trim my working springers' ears and the tops of thier paws (toe tufts). Out off season they have their feather trimme plus their ears and paws. I hand strip their coats as necessary, one has a much heavier coat (the entire, surprisingly).


----------

